# Regner Shay



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe you guys have seen this but i don't remember it being a topic 

Saw this on the Regner website, Easy Line Shay. 

http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/aktuelles/neuheiten2008/neuheiten_verb.php 

Great time to be in the hobby, the choices are starting to exceed my budget. 

Thanks 
steve


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

From Regner's site, xlated by babelfish: 


"This model of a Shay we would like to gladly still build this year. Unfortunately the time did not reach no more to us up to the play goods fair. The original became 1880 of Lima Locomotive Works for a company Namens G& J Backus built. The model is propelled by two-cylinder machines and consists in large parts of wood. In well-known Easy LINE quality. "


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 09/14/2008 3:36 PM 
From Regner's site, xlated by babelfish: 
"This model of a Shay we would like to gladly still build this year. Unfortunately the time did not reach no more to us up to the play goods fair. The original became 1880 of Lima Locomotive Works for a company Namens G& J Backus built. The model is propelled by two-cylinder machines and consists in large parts of wood. In well-known Easy LINE quality. "



Many of us over here, who for one reason or another are also German-speakers, always get a good laff out of the on-line so-called 'translation facilities' - and Babelfish is probably the funniest. This is due mostly to the fact that German is so like Old English in its construction and syntax that Babelfish tries unsuccessfully to bring it into modern speech patterns and syntax, often with hilarious results. 

What Herr Regner ACTUALLY wrote - ignoring for the moment the approximations of Babelfish - is as follows - 

'We would have been very happy to have been able to have produced this Shay model this year. Unfortunately, time ran out in the run-up to the International Toy Fair. The original was built in 1880 by Lima Locomotive Works for a company of name G&J Backus. The model is driven by a twin-cylinder engine, and consists of many large parts in wood. It is in the well-known 'Easy Line' quality.' 

Here, try it the only REAL British language! 

'Bai iawn yn boddhau at wedi dichon gwna hon Shay model eleni. 'n anffodus, amsera ran i maes i mewn'r arlwyau achos'r 'n Gydwladol Chorodyn arddangosfa. 'r'n gysefin locomotif adeiladwyd i mewn 1880 gan'r Lima Locomotif ffactri achos'r G & J Backus chwmni. 'r model cathrenir at efell - rhôl beiriant, a amgyffreda lawer'n fawr banodau chan allt. Hon model gwneir at yr un ansawdd fel arall'n 'Esmwyth bannod.'' 

tac


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Terry, 
Few of us can speak Welsh and I make no claims to proficiency. Always found the signs in Wales confusing. 

Llyn


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Llyn - with a name like yours it's a shameful thing to have to admit!!!  

S'funny, I never get confused with road signs in Wales......but my wife, who IS Welsh, admits to not speaking a word - 'It all looks like scrabble to me', she notes ruefully. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif 

Here's a few tips for driving in Wales, with regard to road signs, that is. Whether or not you pay them any attention depends on how fast you can read a dictionary. 

ARAF - SLOW! 

ARAFYCH NAWR - SLOW DOWN RIGHT NOW, THIS VERY SECOND, AND I MEAN IT! 

GIR ISEL - ENGAGE LOW GEAR RIGHT NOW 

HENOEDD - OLD FOLKS 

PLANT - CHILDREN 

YSGOL - SCHOOL 

BWS - BUS 

AMBWLANS - AMBULANCE 

PAM WELYCH OLAU GOCH, SEBBWCH YMA - WHEN YOU SEE A RED LIGHT, WAIT HERE! 

DIWEDD - END! 

GWYNT O'R OCH'R - SIDE WIND [OF ABOUT 200MPH] 

DIM PARCIO - NO PARKING 

FFORDD DWYDDIANIOL - DIVIDED HIGHWAY 

GWASANAETHAU - WASHROOMS 

LLWYBR COHOEDDUS - PUBLIC FOOTPATH 

CROESO I GYMRU! - WELCOME TO WALES! 

YMDIRIODOLAETH GENADLAETHOL CYMRU - NATIONAL TRUST FOR WALES 

CADW - WELSH HISTORICAL TRUST 

AND MOST IMPORTANT - A SIGN ON A LITTLE WHITE CAR - HEDDLU - POLICE 

Enjoy! 

tac


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

This reminds me of a statement made by Edmund Blackadder to his servant Baldric. (In a BBC tv comedy show I add): 

"Have you ever been to Wales, Baldrick?" 
"No, but I've often thought I'd like to." 
"Well don't, it's a ghastly place. Huge gangs of tough sinewy men roam the valleys terrifying people with their close harmony singing. You need half a pint of phlegm in your throat just to pronounce the 
placenames. Never ask for directions in Wales Baldrick, you'll be washing spit out of your hair for a fortnight."


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I mean no insult to anyone, but that looks like the source of dyslexia.


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

The Babelfish translation above evokes thoughts of actor S.J. Sakal as Carl in the film Casablanca ("What watch? Such much!) 

Alan- good one 

cheers, TUL 
(a Jones)


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 09/15/2008 10:58 AM
I mean no insult to anyone, but that looks like the source of dyslexia.




Scrabble, actually.  

tac


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I thought the little 2-cylinder shay was pretty cute, even if it isn't from Wales.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

deleted


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I like it too. Rustic charm is the phrase that comes to mind when I looked at it. All it needs is some serious dirtying up and weathering and it's good to go. Sadly, we didn't get 'Shayed' over here, more's the pity, but that doesn't mean that one could never have run. It would mean that it would have to be VERY small, as the usual narrow gauge track in Wales is between 1' 11.5" and 2' 1/2" - don't ask me why. A 760mm/2' 6" version running on the Welshpool line would look pretty good, and solve all those problems of climbing the Golfa Bank out of Raven Square station - it's the steepest adhesion section in the UK and on a drizzly day [more often than not] it's a real struggle for most locos, requiring serious attention to water, fire and steam. 

Anybody got any piccies of teeny Shays anywhere to share with me and Pete? 

tac


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess it will be 1:22.5 scale? With a taller cab to convert it to 1:20.3, it will look even smaller!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Mr Thornton - according to the site, all of the Easy-line models are ca. 1/22.5 [IIm]. However, they all look pretty good mixing it with the usual 16mm models - that's 1/19th British Garden Rail stuff. 

tac


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

With a little bit of experience with Regner Easy Line steamers (SitG Willi and Konrad contest winners) it is my opinion that though listed at 1:22.5 they scale very well (as tac has said) to 1:20 especially if you look at one with the cast metal driver Regner used to include. I will be receiving an early number of the Regner Shay when available in the US through the Train Department and will report on it when it is in my hands. I expect it will fit in well with my coal-fired vertical boiler Shay, "dirty" Accucraft two cylinder Shay and Catatonk 24 ton Shay. (see SitG issue #100) 
The Backus Shay has been one of my favs since researching early Shays in Koch's classic Shay book when building the coal fired one. Despite having oscillating cylinders I think it will be popular as are Geoffbuilt and Lindsay Shays today despite the availability of A-craft's fixed cylinder versions. I wish I had my original G-built Shay back. Are you listening Ken? 
Thankfully I've recently been able to obtain an original Lindsay Shay. Life is good. No wonder T1 and T2 have allowed me to be T3 despite my disparate birthday. (most of you won't understand, right Tom and Tom?) 
Have fun, 
Tom


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

For Tac, 

Try the following website address : http://www.shaylocomotives.com/data/dataframe.htm 

Check out construction # 618 . You will find one Shay did make it to Great Britain . So a Shay could be at home there too. 

Thanks again. 

Charles M


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

For those interested in this Shay loco (618), the following will give an idea of the area, place and type of work this loco would have done in the industrial heartland of England. The area is known as the Black Country. 

http://www.wolverhamptonarchives.dial.pipex.com/local_industry_3.htm


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

Many thanks to Tac for the Welsh lexicon. 

I remember walking through the Gwynedd countryside (in search of the Festiniog Railway) many years ago and seeing one sign after another for "Troetffordd Cyhoeddus" (Public Footpath) and wondering why a place would be so popular that it would merit all these signs. Never did see the English translation on the other side of the sign...


----------



## topshed (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi all, 

Regarding Shay #618, I remember seeing an article about Shays some time ago in the Railway Magazine. Apparently it was referred to as 'the beast of Bilston' - not very complimentary but I can imagine that to people used to the UK's diminutive tank locos on industrial lines, 618 would have been both big and powerful as well as unusual in its appearance. Sorry, I cannot remember the name of the firm that owned her. 

All the best, 
Martin


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Martin, 
If you follow the links provided by Charles M and myself you will see who the purchaser in the UK was and some details of its working environment. 
Indeed, I can see why the sobriquet was given to the Shay.


----------



## topshed (Jan 20, 2008)

Many thanks for that, a huge amount of inf in shaylocomotives.com. Great! 
Martin


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Regner have posted a short video clip of the new Shay in operation. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_coTbM4YVUs


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By rodblakeman on 11/14/2008 1:34 AM Regner have posted a short video clip of the new Shay in operation. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_coTbM4YVUs


That really is pretty cute. Add a load of Ozark bits and pieces, and some crud, and it will be perfect!!!

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Bruce (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting that. I was just on youtube the other day searching for a video of the new regner shay. 

Bruce


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Do my eyes deceive me or is that a "Spitinator" on the side of the boiler that drains into a grunge tank?


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

It's vertical vs your horizontal ones but by golly it looks like that's the case. Great minds think alike! 
Tom


----------



## Shaymaker (Feb 15, 2008)

Posted By rodblakeman on 11/14/2008 1:34 AM

Regner have posted a short video clip of the new Shay in operation. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_coTbM4YVUs


Pity about the "Boom Boom " music - you can't hear what the loco sounds like. 

Mike


----------

